# You got to see this guy dance LOL



## DeLamar.J (Aug 9, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

http://www.thewb.com/Popups/Video/0,8204,136480,00.html


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet mother of god...I'm a friggin' white boy...my body has _never_ and will _never_ be able to move like that...:erg:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is another funny one of a monkey smacking around some tigers. He is doing some monkey matrix ninjitsu in those trees.

http://www.muchosucko.com/video-apetiger.html


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 9, 2004)

And while Im at it here is one of a 3 year old japanese girl, WOW!

http://robpongi.com/pages/comboMOKINHI.html


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 9, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> http://www.thewb.com/Popups/Video/0,8204,136480,00.html


Help!! I'm white and I can't get down!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 9, 2004)

Omg!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2004)

Never ever could I dance like that.

 And the little girl, well there are not many words for talent like that at such a young age.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 9, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> And while Im at it here is one of a 3 year old japanese girl, WOW!
> 
> http://robpongi.com/pages/comboMOKINHI.html


WOW is right!  She is definitely talented!

- Ceicei


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 9, 2004)

It would have been better if Steve Harvey shrugged his shoulders and got into the dance as well since the audience was getting into the mood LOL!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 9, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.thewb.com/Popups/Video/0,8204,136480,00.html


Oh my goodness I am speachless!!!!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is another funny one!
http://media.skoopy.com/vids/vid_00238.wmv


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2004)

That dancing video kills me!

I swear that is a guy from my MA school when he is drugged up on Ibuprofen!  One day he came to class and danced around singing the Village Peoples "YMCA" :uhyeah:


----------

